# New: 1235 - Fire Emblem (U)



## T-hug (Nov 4, 2003)

*1235 - Fire Emblem USA 128Mbits (Venom)*







Languages: English.
Save Type : SRAM[/p]


----------



## CrazySka (Nov 4, 2003)

*Removed.*

As per the requests of several members and staff, any post to the effect of "Yay, first post" will be removed. 

This post was not deleted; it can serve as a heads-up to everyone.

On the plus side, the suggestion about sack beatings will not be followed-through on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/p]


----------



## Chitose (Nov 4, 2003)

*Removed.*

As per the requests of several members and staff, any post to the effect of "Yay, first post" will be removed. 

This post was not deleted; it can serve as a heads-up to everyone.

On the plus side, the suggestion about sack beatings will not be followed-through on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/p]


----------



## DJLO (Nov 4, 2003)

you guys are losers
who cares if you get the 1st post or not?


----------



## -KyRoS- (Nov 4, 2003)

Cool, been looking foward to this one. Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Nov 4, 2003)

Ok this is bad we have a mod doing the first post thing.  I have been waiting for this game i cant wait to get it.


----------



## CLu` (Nov 4, 2003)

Yes!!!
It has arrived must get now.


----------



## CrazySka (Nov 4, 2003)

hehe it was just luck anyway I am looking for this game now.. I been waiting for this for so long!! I just moved I don't think I am going to be unpacking tonight

-Ska


----------



## Magus (Nov 4, 2003)

please don't make this topic like all the other
finaly we have fire emblem here in an occidental language so let's talk about the game and not about the FPU (First Person User) ok?
anyway
this is great! i was waiting this for... somewhat like a thousand years! (runs to play!)


----------



## TmP_stryk (Nov 4, 2003)

I just happend to purchase this game. Cant wait to play it.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 4, 2003)

awwwwww this is a strategy game? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was hoping for an RPG......


----------



## ImmoKnight (Nov 4, 2003)

This has been a while... hope it is as good as the hype and plays like the old shining series... hmm, I know that these two aren't related but I liked that game and I hope I like this one too... if anyone wants to share the battle interface... what it compares to or the like.... do so... because I can't get it just yet.


----------



## dice (Nov 4, 2003)

Sweet news to see today. I'm gunner be playing this for a while. . .


----------



## TyrianCubed (Nov 4, 2003)

Wow, it has finally arrived, the first in the west 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  can't wait to play and discover how it is, I think it will be a great story (or at least I hope so)!


----------



## Saria (Nov 4, 2003)

Gee for such an anticipated title - not many comments so far...
That must mean two things

A: The game is awesome and everyones Downloading it

B: The game is disappointing and no one wants to know






I want to see what others think of it before i commit myself to downloading.

*goes back to play Prince Of Persia


----------



## Harkan (Nov 4, 2003)

Whats wrong with this game its almost like FFTA , both strategy and rpg


----------



## Gamer (Nov 4, 2003)

wow, great game, i liked the snes jap games!! i can't wait to download this


----------



## Angelical_1 (Nov 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Saria @ Nov 4 2003 said:


> Gee for such an anticipated title - not many comments so far...
> That must mean two things
> 
> A: The game is awesome and everyones Downloading it
> ...


Mainly the fact that it's nearly 12mb. Absolute mahem. Well, not for me, but for others it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kind Regards Angelical_1


----------



## Harkan (Nov 4, 2003)

12 mb isnt it 128 mb


----------



## Myke (Nov 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Saria @ Nov 4 2003 said:


> Gee for such an anticipated title - not many comments so far...
> That must mean two things
> 
> A: The game is awesome and everyones Downloading it
> ...


get dsl 
that way you don't have to take the time it takes with dialup? then you can download at your free will and dump them if you don't like it without thinking about how much of a waist of time it was to download


----------



## Hawk_Ey3 (Nov 4, 2003)

there is a god 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 j/k been looking for this one


----------



## matt1freek (Nov 4, 2003)

finally another great gba game
see my big smile ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



heres hoping mario and luigi (j) gets dumped soon ..


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 4, 2003)

QUOTE(matt1freek @ Nov 4 2003 said:


> finally another great gba game
> see my big smile --->
> 
> 
> ...


matt1freak, Mario and Luigi USA and J both come out this month


----------



## Dais (Nov 4, 2003)

You know, I'd be all hyped up about this Fire Emblem GBA game in English and all, except there's a little part of my brain with a light, and whenever I see the words "Fire Emblem", the light turns bright red, and you can read the little sign under it that says "A FUCK HAS NOT BEEN GIVEN".

It lights up for Tactics Ogre games and anything from Koei, too.


----------



## Saria (Nov 4, 2003)

sheesh - such harsh words - maybe you dont give a toss - but others do i think


----------



## Blue_GoD (Nov 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Harkan @ Nov 4 2003 said:


> Whats wrong with this game its almost like FFTA , both strategy and rpg


i was in hope that this game was like advance wars...by the screenshot it looked like... damn i just f*ckin hate rpg's!!


----------



## Akoji (Nov 4, 2003)

nice! cant wait to play this game... hope is has good as shining force... ahhhhh... great time...

anybody here has played this games when young... shining force was my first Srpg


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 4, 2003)

This is a great game folks!  Lots of story right off the bat!  If you were discouraged that FFTA had a sucky story, you will be happy to see FE has pleanty of story!  And it's very witty and clever.  Enjoy!


----------



## trunten (Nov 4, 2003)

Snore!
Advance wars is way better than this.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2003)

I just couldnt get into FFTA, I like the design, presentation, story wasnt terrible, but the gameplay just didnt come off to me as "FUN". On the other hand I really dig advance wars... so lets hope this game is good.


(gotta say that cruddy's Ferris Bueller sig is awesome)


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 4, 2003)

Jive:  This game is very much like Advanced Wars, with some RPG thrown in the middle.  I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## KrAjO720 (Nov 4, 2003)

i think it will be ok, this is a nice game


----------



## bandidoquest (Nov 4, 2003)

it's like Advancee Wars? It's good?


----------



## Angel X (Nov 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Angelical_1 @ Nov 4 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Saria @ Nov 4 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Gee for such an anticipated title - not many comments so far...
> ...


i think everyone was dloading it!! & wow what can i say its advance wars meets fft very cool!


----------



## IckleGothBoy (Nov 4, 2003)

Argh! I need to download this now!! But my VBA don't work cause i don't have direct x!! my harddrive got wiped a few weeks ago >.


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 4, 2003)

l33t rls.


----------



## Z_Hunter (Nov 4, 2003)

YESSSS I have been waiting for this for a longgggg time!


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 4, 2003)

My 0 sec access really helps me get stuff.


----------



## Akoji (Nov 4, 2003)

but anyone here has played Shining force?


----------



## mynimal (Nov 4, 2003)

Oh! Oh! I've played Shining Force! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it, but there's one problem. If only GBA screens looked as good as those screenshots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's always either washed out, too dark, too bright, smudgy, has a glare, or dusty. x_x Will a Halo Light work? They should make a light thing what goes all around the screen and illuminates the entire thing with lights all around the rectangle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do they make those?


----------



## D2_ (Nov 4, 2003)

the game seems to be alright so far and as for the ppl that are stuck waiting in mirc....*cough*emug*cough*


----------



## blue99 (Nov 4, 2003)

This game is fun, but Advance Wars was more better


----------



## gba2002 (Nov 4, 2003)

the sweet sweet smell of english hehehe

I tried to get adsl but my line is scrwewed, long story so my mum sed no.


----------



## TmP_stryk (Nov 4, 2003)

I just got done completing chapter 1.. and even though its all tutorial so far ..  I am enjoying the game.


----------



## Ce.Acatl (Nov 4, 2003)

I love this game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,  The time that I was hoping in mirc was too much but it was worth it


----------



## T-hug (Nov 4, 2003)

I like it more than FFTA so far, seems fun.

I am liking stryk's new sig too!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 4, 2003)

It's like Advanced Wars, but the missions are much more inventive.  Also, it's nice having heros that are more powerful than the normal enemies.


----------



## owlman (Nov 4, 2003)

FinallY!111


----------



## AngelHunter (Nov 4, 2003)

It finally released, but I rather buy it than just download it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I should buy this game plus the two Advance Wars ones.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 4, 2003)

Yeah, me too!  ???


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 4, 2003)

QUOTE(dj_blue99 @ Nov 4 2003 said:


> This game is fun, but Advance Wars was more better


What is your seccond sig?!


----------



## Bridgy84 (Nov 4, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Nov 4 2003 said:


> QUOTE(dj_blue99 @ Nov 4 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > This game is fun, but Advance Wars was more better
> ...


Looks like carmen Diaz (or however you spell it) from charlies angles 1


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 4, 2003)

No, his SECOND sig. This one: http://gbatemp.net/uploads/post-25-1067979712.gif


----------



## AngelHunter (Nov 4, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Looks like carmen Diaz (or however you spell it) from charlies angles 1


----------



## Reploid Ayla (Nov 4, 2003)

oh soooo hot, time for some FIZZZY Fire Emblem 

nice  im at School and i have to wait to get home!!!! >__


----------



## Saria (Nov 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Myke @ Nov 4 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Saria @ Nov 4 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Gee for such an anticipated title - not many comments so far...
> ...


oh but i have DSL - just the queues were terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I gave it about an hour or so after it was dumped to d/l 

*Is dreading too think the day Sword of Mana or Mario & Luigi get's dumped.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[on-topic]
hmm ... I played a bit of this game - and .... nah - dont like the way the characters are so tiny on the battle field and then when you enter attack mode you get a side on view of both characters...
It slows the game down to a crawl - and nearly all the time they will counter attack...
It feels rather dated. 
Might be because of the above mentioned....
FFTA is miles better IMHO


----------



## Mikachu (Nov 5, 2003)

not to be pedantic or anything, but isn't technically thuglife's post the first one?


----------



## x_comp (Nov 5, 2003)

Never played the SNES games, but I enjoyed this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The tutorials are kind of annoying since you can't turn them off.

I was curious what the J -> E transition would be like... Pretty average. I know this is set in the medieval times but they overused the style in the dialogue. Good news for non-Japanese speakers though since you guys can now enjoy the storyline


----------



## supervillain (Nov 5, 2003)

good game.


----------



## leomusic (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm playing the game and really recommend
it to all the people that enjoy tactics.
It´s really a good one.
Didn´t like FFTA. I expect FE not dissapoint me
after hous off playing.


----------



## mole_incarnate (Nov 5, 2003)

Ah how excelent. Fire Emblem is one of the best series in the world (game wise), its good to finally see one in full proper english for once.

Ill make sure to get this asap... and play it in lets see... *cries* 6 hours when I get home from work.


----------



## lum (Nov 5, 2003)

well, y not just play with vba at work ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i don't really like tactic games, and since this one doesn't look too good, can't be bothered


----------



## Opium (Nov 5, 2003)

I just knew that this was coming out today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have some work i need to do but I'll download it and play it once i've got the time. Hopfully my expectations wont be disappointed


----------



## phuzzz (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm on the fourth chapter now, and I'm definitly liking it.  It's kinda a mix between Shining Force and FFT.

EDIT:  Change that.  Less FFT, more Shining Force.


----------



## assassinz (Nov 5, 2003)

QUOTE(CrazySka @ Nov 4 2003 said:


> First Post! Yay been waiting for this one for a while
> 
> -Ska


Waiting for the first post?


----------



## chetzboy (Nov 5, 2003)

Hooray!
I can't wait to play it


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 5, 2003)

I just finished chapter 10, or the training chapters if you will... and all I've got to say is, WOW, that's some well-polished gameplay there!  It really makes you feel like you've accomplised something and I have to say I've grown fond of all of the characters.  Bravo!


----------



## MeTaL MuLsH (Nov 5, 2003)

QUOTE(x_comp @ Nov 4 2003 said:


> Never played the SNES games, but I enjoyed this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes what a day to be home sick from ...Oh ya cough cough.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways you can turn off the tutorial by pressing select


----------



## Angel X (Nov 5, 2003)

i have been playing this for a while now and have barely scratched the surface. Its a great game with an absorbing story, a heck of a lot more involving than FFT i dont see the prob with the graphic, i really like the style! its in my top 10 gba games


----------



## x_comp (Nov 5, 2003)

QUOTE(MeTaL MuLsH @ Nov 5 2003 said:


> Yes what a day to be home sick from ...Oh ya cough cough..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Home sick? What are you on about? I'm just talking about how good the English transition is.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They've lost quite a bit of the mood overusing the medieval style of talking. The Japanese version was using that style but not that much!

And thanks for the tip. Didn't know that. No use to me now but should help the others


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 5, 2003)

QUOTE(Saria @ Nov 4 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Myke @ Nov 4 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Saria @ Nov 4 2003 said:
> ...


Uh...it slows down the game?
And well, it makes sense that they counter...I mean seriously, if some guy just walked up to you and whacked you wouldn't you try and retaliate?


----------



## Altamira (Nov 5, 2003)

You can turn battle animation off in the options menu. So the game won't slow down


----------



## Paul_PL (Nov 5, 2003)

Is this game better than FFTA? I don't think so... I will try in home (now i'm in school)


----------



## MeTaL MuLsH (Nov 5, 2003)

QUOTE(x_comp @ Nov 5 2003 said:


> QUOTE(MeTaL MuLsH @ Nov 5 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes what a day to be home sick from ...Oh ya cough cough..
> ...


No I ment I'm home from work sick & lucky me LOTR 3 & FE both came out to keep me occupied


----------



## Noobix (Nov 5, 2003)

Great game...Advance Wars with a dash of Shining Soul.  Well made and definitely in my top 10 !!!
(Just finished the tutorial campaign.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  Playability is way better than FFTA!


----------



## khayos (Nov 5, 2003)

Just d/l'd this last night.  My first impressions are quite high.  I'm excited about delving further into the game.  If you're a strategy lover and an RPG lover, it's worth trying out, IMO.

--Khayos--


----------



## subanark (Nov 6, 2003)

Its good, but not great. I think FFTA is a lot better, the game is just too linear for my liking. The game does not promote hard thinking and plaing like Advance Wars or have the openness of FFTA. There is not much in the way of character develoment. And finally I hate the "feature" of when an ally is defeated (s)he is gone for good.


----------



## Saria (Nov 6, 2003)

QUOTE(Zarcon @ Nov 5 2003 said:


> Uh...it slows down the game?
> And well, it makes sense that they counter...I mean seriously, if some guy just walked up to you and whacked you wouldn't you try and retaliate?


yup what i meant what it slows the pace of the game in general - instead of having it real-time like tactics it switches to this side on view....

And counter attacking shouldn't be everytime - thats just annoying.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vandal Hearts was the same

Dont even get me started on Vandal Hearts 2


----------



## Rath (Nov 6, 2003)

QUOTE(subanark @ Nov 6 2003 said:


> Its good, but not great. I think FFTA is a lot better, the game is just too linear for my liking. The game does not promote hard thinking and plaing like Advance Wars or have the openness of FFTA. There is not much in the way of character develoment.


I agree, FFTA was much more open with the ability to retravel to where you had been and all the class building options. I've played up to chapter 10 and the game is still guiding me through. I don't like that. Another thing is the breaking weapons - makes sense but is plain annoying. I'm going to play it more now to see what else there is.

But on the bright side...

There's a character called Rath!!!
Ahahaha. Thank you Fire Emblem!


----------



## kanani (Nov 6, 2003)

hmm...

I can't get this game to save. As soon as I power off my GBA, it is gone...

Any ideas?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 6, 2003)

QUOTE(subanark @ Nov 5 2003 said:


> There is not much in the way of character develoment.


Not much in the way of character development?  What in the heck are you talking about?  There's double the character dev of FFTA and the Advanced Wars series combined!


----------



## Kyuuen (Nov 6, 2003)

The first 10~12 chapters are tutorial chapters basically.
Though FE7 is without a doubt the easiest in the series (as it was made to introduce english speakers to FE) it is still much harder ('specially in hard mode which you can get when you beat the game once) than FFTA ever was and ever could be. And whoever said the game doesn't require thinking needs to get a brain. There are no power leveling oppurtunities in this game and limited class upgrading items to boot. You can't just expect to level higher and equip godly equipment to make it through a battle in this game -- that's just not how real SRPGS work, period. 

There's a lot more I could say but it would be a waste of time. Strategy RPGS just aren't your thing I guess. You can argue it all you want but FFTA is not a strategy rpg. It's more like an rpg that incorporates Strategy elements on a very low scale. Also, your insane if you think FFTA has more Character Development than FE... FFTA had NO Character Development at all.

Bah, some people just can't appreciate a good game when they see it. Sure it's different but see, this is what a REAL strategy rpg is. Not the watered down crap we usually get. If this game sells well, maybe we'll get FE5 -- then you can see just how hard a SRPG can be. FE7 is childs play compared to FE5. Without a doubt the hardest strategy rpg ever made.


----------



## GNUS (Nov 6, 2003)

Finally, FE in english!
*runs to dling*
hope that black matrix and other FE games will be translated soon


----------



## subanark (Nov 6, 2003)

what I mean by character development is not in the story line way, but the control you have over how your character's abilities develope.
A good story is nice and all but what is really going to keep my attention and provide lots of gameplay is an intersing non-repetive, non-trivial system.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 6, 2003)

QUOTE(subanark @ Nov 6 2003 said:


> what I mean by character development is not in the story line way, but the control you have over how your character's abilities develope.
> A good story is nice and all but what is really going to keep my attention and provide lots of gameplay is an intersing non-repetive, non-trivial system.


Oh, I see what you mean.  Again, coming from a generation that reads, I thought you were speaking in literary terms.

Well, you're right to a certain degree. but compared to FFTA you're wrong.  FFTA let's you choose weapons for your character, and what skills you want that character to master, by equiping the right items, but so does Fire Emblem.  While Fire Emblem doesn't let you gain new skills that way, you can choose what weapon you want your characters to use the most, and thus develop that skill further.  If you have two lance and sword wielding knights, you can choose to have both master swords, or perhaps go half and half.  So in that way, there is some "character development."


----------



## Kyuuen (Nov 7, 2003)

I believe you mean to say "character customization" of which it is true, there is very little of. Fire Emblem 5 had skills, as did Fire Emblem 4. I truly miss those and will never understand why they were removed. Fire Emblem 5 had the most customization because you could use scrolls to teach people skills rather than starting and inheriting them from parents. If we ever get FE5, I think you'd like that game (unless they change it drastically...) as it's much (MUCH) harder and has a lot more to it in terms of customizing. I really do warn you though, Fire Emblem 5 is the hardest strategy RPG I have ever played. It is an insanely cheap game.


----------



## Yufi (Nov 8, 2003)

Best. Game. Ever. 

Thats all I can say. It's frikin' awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't get enough of it. Truely amazing. Now I have Mario and Luigi AND this to play through. Truely awesome, really awesome...Did I mention it was awesome? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bszhang2002 (Nov 9, 2003)

I hav a Q
y cant i download the roms?
and Where can i get Mario and luigi and Fire emblem?


----------



## EagleStar (Nov 9, 2003)

Can someone help me?
I am new here can anyone tell me how to download this rom (from here or some where else) i realy wnat to try it and serveral others ive seen here befor i think of buying them


Edit:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I hav a Q
> y cant i download the roms?
> and Where can i get Mario and luigi and Fire emblem?



i want to know about that mario game also


----------

